# 90% done! Grigio Telesto BNR32.



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

So it has been 2 years, and my 32 is 90% done. Just missing the new wheels and some under braces.
I tell my friends it is a track and show car...
Fully forged engine using NITTO parts, HKS GTss etc...

Please give some comments.

Thanks!


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

the painter failed with the side sill... i gave them a new set of plugs but he used back the old one... hopefully he can find them and make it right


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Loving that! Gorgeous colour. What wheels are going on as although the current wheels look nice they don't seem to suit the R32.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice, i was SO close to painting my 33 in this colour but then at the last minute changed to something a bit more nissan and special edition


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice colour

suits it.

cool rocket dancer parts

the craft square mirrors are basically discontinued now

there is a 12month waiting list from CS on these.

car looks lovely


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks really nice, however, don't you get an insane amount of glare off the shiny dash when the sun hits it?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Jags said:


> That looks really nice, however, don't you get an insane amount of glare off the shiny dash when the sun hits it?


Looks like carbon dash! 

Looks great in this colour, well done the car looks great! What wheels are you going for?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Really like that a lot!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Can everyone stop saying they like it please. Is going to make me want to change my mind back again hahaha


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks lovely. Do you have anymore pics of the interior and who did it?


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Any under bonnet pictures??? Loving that colour, i almost painted my 33 the same colour but last minute went for boring red


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dash looks like the version from Top Secret


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

dragerboy said:


> Loving that! Gorgeous colour. What wheels are going on as although the current wheels look nice they don't seem to suit the R32.


Nismo LMGT4 black edition, 18*9.5 +12 with Advan AD08R 265/35/18...thanks to Matty32 :wavey:


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Jags said:


> That looks really nice, however, don't you get an insane amount of glare off the shiny dash when the sun hits it?


yup, it does glares a bit ... 
no pain no vain ... 

I will see how bad it is and decide if I will keep it


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Looks lovely. Do you have anymore pics of the interior and who did it?


The interior is original, except I have a carbon surround from matty32, a carbon dash cover from Japan, and NISMO's seat covers.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Rb25mark said:


> Any under bonnet pictures???


not the best pic, cos it is raining and dark today



red is nice too!!


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
It does feel good to know that it is well appreciated after spending so much time and money which I know I will never recover if I was ever to sell this 32.

:bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Well done.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

That looks great. Nice colour.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Changed wheels..









The stickers not in line though..


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

I like that alot!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome! What is the full spec?


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Installed the oil cooler today..
Can only see the oil filter though..


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Lovely bay


----------



## phrozen (Dec 10, 2004)

this is beautiful!!


----------

